# if wife is working, can I claim JA?



## turtle77 (3 Jan 2009)

Hi, 
apologies to all if this is a repeat question - but I can't seem to find a similar thread.
I'm concerned about my job; redundancy almost looks inevitable now.
My wife is a nurse; although as we are only recently married we still haven't declared our new status to Revenue.

If I'm made redundant, am I still entitled to claim any benefits (namely dole, JA, JB) even though my wife is getting full hours (albeit on a temporary contract)?


Thank you


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2009)

You can make a claim for Jobseeker's if you become unemployed.

If you have sufficient PRSI contributions (and meet the other criteria for claiming jobseeker's payments) you would get Jobseeker's Benefit for yourself irrespective of your wife's earnings.

If you don't have sufficient PRSI contributions, you would be claiming Jobseeker's Allowance which is means-tested, so your wife's earnings will be taken into account.

Have a look at Welfarite's very informative post "Guide for Unemployed People" on claiming JA/JB for more information (it's a key post at the top of the Redundancy and Unemployment forum).


----------



## turtle77 (3 Jan 2009)

thanks for that gipimann.. I should be eligible for JB.

That eases the pressure somewhat!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2009)

If you become unemployed then file a Form P50 claim with _Revenue _in case you are due some tax back.


----------



## nesbitt (5 Jan 2009)

Check out the SW website and citizens advice website gives comprehensive information as to all potential entitlements.  Perhaps you are entitled to medical card and assistance with interest % on a mortgage, check the means thresholds if anything isn't clear give citizens advice a ring or indeed check back here again.  I know your other half is working etc but still information gather, don't just assume your not entitled to something.  I did this recently for my sister so...


----------

